# MSI R9 270X HAWK 2 GB



## W1zzard (Oct 16, 2013)

MSI uses the same cooler as on their R9 280X cards on the R9 270X HAWK, which leaves the HAWK with a cooler that has lots of power to spare, resulting in amazing noise levels at reasonable temperatures. The card is also overclocked out of the box for a nice performance boost.

*Show full review*


----------



## lilunxm12 (Oct 16, 2013)

1140mhz or 1150mhz?


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 16, 2013)

It's 1150Mhz


----------



## mastershake575 (Oct 17, 2013)

Pretty meh if you ask me. The dual x 7950boost is currently $210 and the 7870XT is currently $180 (both prices do NOT include the $20 rebate). 

$230 is to much considering the 7870xt/7950boost are better values. I was kinda hoping that the rumors of the 270X being a Tahiti 7870 where true 

I was expecting more from this card


----------



## Casecutter (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeh, this isn't much especially $230. If you get a different brand R9 270X for $200 with as nice(r) I think you're better off.  It boils down to the Pitcairn didn't get enough price cut, AMD should've had a $180 MSRP.  I mean consider the P-C Devil review was a card not much unlike this and it MSRP was $240 at the end of July, and we all said it held little or no merit! So this now for $10 less?


----------



## Venomous Guy (Oct 17, 2013)

This card is awesome for us silence freaks 

Just wow at noise results, and temperatures won't skyrocket even with OC. 

She is the queen of 7870/270x without a doubt, I will pay the extra bucks.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 14, 2013)

its disturbing... R9 270X is Pitcairn or Curacao ??? 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2532/msi-r9-270x-hawk.html

since in the 7xxx serie Curacao codename didn't exist ... i wonder, still it should be Pitcairn as the 280 is tahiti...


----------



## tomkaten (Nov 25, 2013)

I've got the Gaming version of this card and I must say it's the quietest card I've ever owned. The performance is impressive as well, more than twice as fast as my old GTX 460. As it stands right now, MSI has the best R9 270 implementations on the market. Thanks for the review !


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> its disturbing... R9 270X is Pitcairn or Curacao ???
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2532/msi-r9-270x-hawk.html
> 
> since in the 7xxx serie Curacao codename didn't exist ... i wonder, still it should be Pitcairn as the 280 is tahiti...


it's Pitcairn, AMD has never talked about any codenames with the press, and never said it's a new or improved GPU, or that anything has changed.


----------



## Warrior_of_light (Apr 26, 2014)

how is the card able to have a max power consumption of 245w, though it only has two 6-pin cables and the pci-e slot ( 3 * 75w = 225w max ) ?


----------

